# Atlantis Frame Size?



## melo_velo (Feb 16, 2005)

For my 52nd birthday, I've been obsessing about whether
to buy a 61cm or a 64cm Atlantis. Rivendell generally
suggests a 63-65 cm frame for my size. I'd be interested
in hearing from other Atlantis owners about their fitting
experience.

I'm 6'1" tall with PBH of 91cm and a saddle height (SH)
of 78cm. The 78cm SH seems quite a bit off from what
Rivendell predicts it should be, but this height has been
fairly constant for me over several bikes (73 degree seat
tube). I've always set this height by sitting squarely on
the saddle, planting my heel (shoes on) onto the pedal,
and raising the seat until my leg is fully extended when
the pedal is at the bottom of its cycle. This method has
always agreed with my knees. If I deviate from 77-78 cm,
my knees let me know it.

I've been a mountain biker for 20 years. I want an Atlantis
for road and fire road riding and will use fat 52mm tires at
some point. I'm concerned that the 64cm frame's stand over
of 90.9cm (with 52mm tires) is just too high for me when
riding fire roads. With the 61cm frame and fat tires I'll
have a breezy 88.1cm stand over height. But will this 3cm
drop in frame size interfere with me getting the
"comfortable handlebars at seat height" fit? I want the
bike to look good too. I would rather not have to use such
a tall stem that the handlebars appear to be floating in space.

I like to hear from Rivendell /Atlantis owners. Did you
choose the recommended frame size or did you go smaller?
How did it work out for you? 

Rivendell’s Recommended Atlantis Frame Sizes.
PBH / SH / Frame size
87 to 93 / 77 to 82 / 61
90 to 96 / 80 to 85 / 64

Thanks.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Call them up.*

Miss M and I ride Rivendells. She has a full custom, I ride a Rambouilet. Their suggested sizes did seem a bit large to us but we fit fine. 

As I recall we spoke to Grant and he assured us that they stand behind their sizing and that we would fit them well. 

Works for us.

BTW I am 5'10" and ride their 58cm frame.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

On my dealer's suggestion (Pacific Cycles in San Diego), I went one size smaller on my Rambouillet than Rivendell would have suggested. I'm glad I did. If you're running big tires and you need to spend some time with the bike standing still and with both feet on the ground (like when you're waiting for that freight train or funeral cortege to pass), it's nice not to have the top tube jamming into your crotch. As it is, even with my smaller size, the top tube is still perilously close to my crotch, particularly when I'm wearing jeans.


----------



## CarbonSceptic (Feb 25, 2005)

*Rivendell Sizing*

I followed Rivendell's sizing suggestions when I ordered my Rambouillet and I'm very happy with the sizing. They use your PBH to determine the standover height. How you set up your saddle is up to you - it sounds like you've figured out what works.


----------



## cycleaddict (Dec 24, 2002)

*Grant's philosophy is that most of us*

ride bikes that are too small, resulting in an uncomfortable machine. He likes a bigger than usual frame because one can attain the upright riding position he advocates. I am slowly transitioning over to his way of thinking. I am also 52 and have begun to develope a little arthritis in my right hip that makes the bent over aero position painful.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*I'm glad I listened to Grant*

If you follow Grant's instructions, I don't think you'll be sorry. I bought my Atlantis almost four years ago, and the size chart put me on a 65. Most of my previous bikes have been 62cm, and I was reluctant to go that big. Riv didn't make a 65 then (they do now), and both Joe at Rivendell and I thought a 68 would be too big, so I ordered a 64. It's perfect--I love it for everything and have no complaints at all in about 8000 miles...but a 65 would have worked, too, and if I bought another, that's what I'd get.
FWIW, I'm 6'4" with about an 83-84 saddle height. Haven't checked my PBH in awhile, and I forget what that is.


----------

